# Miss Tika and Miss Mika



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

You guys are over due for an updated picture of Tika. I supposed you also noticed there is an additional name up there in that there title too.

Yep, thats right. There sure is.

OK now I'm sure you are rolling your eyes and going "get on with it."

Anyway, this morning I got my newest picture from breeder lady for Tika. And along with that she offered me another kitten whose sale had fallen through. So I looked at Shane and batted my eye-lashes at him and of course he said yes!

OK maybe it didn't happen quite that easily. We chatted. I said PLEEEAAASSSEEE. He hemmed and Hawwed. And finally went OK. Go ahead and I went "SQUEEEEE."

So now I have two of these lovely cats. The new one I named Mika. She is also a seal mink, short haired, curled ears, poly toed and naturally short tailed where Tika is docked.

Anyway pictures!

Miss Mika









And Miss Tika


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

So adorable! They look like the cutest little kittens ever- I LOVE Tika's spotted coat. 

By the way, I meant to ask before; is this breeder creating a new breed, or just creating a small-time niche? I love all the unique features in them (the toes, the curled ears, the bobbed tails), so I was curious as to their origins.

(Oh, and people dock cat's tails? Huh, learn something new every day!)


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

This is a preliminary new breed in the TICA registry


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OH my! I love their ears!!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

kitari said:


> This is a preliminary new breed in the TICA registry


Cool! I thought it would be something like that, but wasn't sure. They are certainly beautiful cats.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah, a blue eyed pointed poly!!!,, whats the toe count on those special feet?


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Miss Tika certainly has a MYSTIQUE about her. 

They are both beautiful.  I love their unique ears!


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

Not sure on the toe count yet, wont be bringing them home for a couple more weeks now.


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

New Mika Picture!


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

What a beautiful face!


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

Those ears! How adorable!


----------



## kitari (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes they are!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Just curious, did the breeder doc the tail or was it born with a short bobtail? Gotta love those ears! These kittens are waaaaaay tooo cute.


----------



## BayCat (Sep 22, 2011)

They are beautiful!!!!!!!!!

BayCat


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Another question. Are these American Curls?


----------



## LaurulFeatherCat (Sep 16, 2011)

I cannot condone tail docking. I think it is just as bad as declawing. They are beautiful cats. Adorable kittens.


----------

